# Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?



## Martin_wobbler (24. April 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe heute einen kleinen Karpfen mit roten Beulen über den Ganzen Körper verteilt gefangen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen um was es sich dabei handelt und ob und wie ich reagieren sollte um den Bestand im Weiher gesund zu halten.


----------



## mmaier1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Abschlagen und eingraben!


----------



## ODS-homer (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

ich würde kontakt zum verpächter/gewässerwart/wasauchimmer aufnehmen.
bei mir steht explizit im erlaubnisschein, daß kranke fische zu melden sind.
wenn solche fische einfach vergraben werden breitet sich die krankheit evtl weiter aus, keiner weiß bescheid und keiner kann was unternehmen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

So wie es ODS-homer sagt handeln und nicht anders.


----------



## Martin_wobbler (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, 
der Teichbesitzer ist der Mann meiner Mutter
und er hat keine Idee was es sein könnte, 
daher wollte ich das hier klären


----------



## mmaier1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/fischkrankheiten/fruehjahrsviraemie.html


----------



## Sneep (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Hallo,

Die Beulen am ganzen Körper sehe ich nicht, ich sehe lediglich 2 runde Pickel. 
Die Frühjahrsviremie sieht ganz anders aus. Die roten Flecken sind viel flächiger nicht so rund und tief. Die Ränder sind nicht so scharf abgegrenzt. 


Ich halte das nicht für eine durch Viren oder Bakterien ausgellöste Krankheit.
Vermutlich sind es mechanische Verletzungen, möglicherweise Verletzungen durch Fischegel die sich entzündet haben.
Ich kenne keine Krankheit mit solchen kreisrunden Wunden.

Mein Vorschlag.
Falls möglich den Karpfen separat hältern und mit Salzbädern behandeln. Dazu den Karpfen in eine Wanne mit dem Teichwasser setzen. Dann nach und nach das *jodfreie* Salz dazugeben. Ich empfehle 20 gr/Liter. Den Fisch beobachten. Nach 20-30 MInuten fängt er an zu kippen. Entnehmen und in eine 2 Wanne mit maximal der halben Salzmenge setzen. Nach weiteren 20 Minuten kann er zurück in den Teich oder das Hälterbecken. Das Salz erhöht die Schleimbildung, tötet Hautparasiten und erhöht ganz allgemein die Widerstandskraft.

Solange die Krankheitsanzeichen nicht weg sind, keine Fische in den Teich besetzen oder aus dem Teich entnehmen.

Mit dem Salzbad sollte man das in 1-2 Wochen im Griff haben.

sneeP


----------



## Martin_wobbler (25. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Danke


----------



## Hezaru (30. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Karpfenlaus oder Fischegel. mM.
Es hat sich endzündet, bei gutem Wasserflohbestand packen sie das. Wenn jetzt gut Wasserfloh da ist kein Problem, wenn nicht gehen die Karpfen an sowas ein.
Wir haben jetzt auch erhöhte Verluste bei Karpfen.
Abfischverletzungen vom Herbst sind jetzt Verpilzt und die Karpfen sterben Ende April, Anfang Mai.
Aber sehr wenige. Bei uns wahr die Überwinterung top.:vik:
Wasserflöhe sind nicht mit Karpfenfutter ersetzbar. Deshalb immer nach den Flöhen gucken.
Aber ein Säckchen Karpfenfutter unterstützt und senkt die Verluste


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. April 2015)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

@Hezaru
Wasserflöhe sind sehr wohl mit Fertigfutter ersetzbar !


----------



## gullerback (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Hallo zusammen

Hatte heute morgen am Fluss einem Karpfen der solche Wunden hatte .Denkt ihr das kommt auch von den Fischegeln ?Er hatte sogar am Bauch noch 2-3 lebende Egel .Die Wunden wahren nur äusserlich und gingen nicht ins Fleisch. Was meint ihr ?Unbedenklich zum Essen? 
















http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=93b8dc-1463911796.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=cf3f09-1463911927.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=394703-1463911983.jpg


----------



## gullerback (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Hallo 
Hatte heute morgen am Fluss einem Karpfen der solche Wunden hatte .Denkt ihr das kommt auch von den Fischegeln ?Er hatte sogar am Bauch noch 2-3 lebende Egel .Die Wunden wahren nur äusserlich und gingen nicht ins Fleisch. Was meint ihr ?Unbedenklich zum Essen? 



http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=93b8dc-1463911796.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=cf3f09-1463911927.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=394703-1463911983.jpg


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Ich tippe auf ne Verletzung beim Besatz, 
Die runden "Verletzungen" heilen von den Wundrändern her wieder ab. Ursache wohl Egel.  
Meines Erachtens gegart völlig unbedenklich. C&R auch.


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*



gullerback schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hatte heute morgen am Fluss einem Karpfen der solche Wunden hatte .Denkt ihr das kommt auch von den Fischegeln ?Er hatte sogar am Bauch noch 2-3 lebende Egel .Die Wunden wahren nur äusserlich und gingen nicht ins Fleisch. Was meint ihr ?Unbedenklich zum Essen?
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gullerback (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Danke euch für die Antworten


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Könnte Erythrodermatitis (ED) sein.
Ist eine Viruskrankheit die im Frühjahr bei karpfenartigen auftreten kann.
Ich würde den Fisch abkochen und entsorgen(Katze, Hund, Schildkröte).


​


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kranker Karpfen wie handeln?*

Es könnte schon ED sein! Ist aber schon am abheilen.
Die Fische heilen bei steigender Wassertemperatur von selbst wieder aus.

Die Fische kann man trotzdem essen (Stellen großflächig ausschneiden) ist für den Menschen nicht gefährlich.


----------

